# 67 GTO wheel stud size



## CT67GTO (May 5, 2016)

I have a 67 GTO disc brake front that I just added 17 in American racing wheels to. The wheel and tire combo fit fine however the studs appear to be to short I only seem to be grabbing a couple of threads on both the front and rears any idea of where I can get longer studs. its an original brake setup


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!! :cheers
According to my NAPA PROLINK

Front:
Wheel Bolt Knurl Dia. : 0.564"
Wheel Bolt Shoulder Length : 0.375"
Wheel Bolt Thread Size : 7/16-20
Wheel Bolt Threads : Right Hand

Rear:
Wheel Bolt Knurl Dia. : 0.472"
Wheel Bolt Shoulder Length : 0.34375"
Wheel Bolt Thread Size : 7/16-20
Wheel Bolt Threads : Right Hand

Doesn't really say how long they are, I would pound one out and take it in to a parts store and get one longer and test it out. Maybe spray something on the inside of the nut so you can see how far down the stud it's going.


----------



## GTOKurt (Jan 28, 2017)

CT67GTO said:


> I have a 67 GTO disc brake front that I just added 17 in American racing wheels to. The wheel and tire combo fit fine however the studs appear to be to short I only seem to be grabbing a couple of threads on both the front and rears any idea of where I can get longer studs. its an original brake setup


What is the wheel & tire combo you mounted? 
What did you end up doing with the studs?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You may want to go to Summit or Jegs and order longer "race" studs. Check out the Moser studs. Measure your studs overall length and then see what Summit has in order to get the length you need. https://www.summitracing.com/search/part-type/wheel-studs?ibanner=SREPD1&N=4294915045


----------

